# Spyder Jacket



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've known about the company for a few years. All their gear looks awesome, but everything is priced ridiculously high. Too high for me to buy anything from them anyways.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Spyder has been making high-quality SKI clothings for as long as I can remember (15+ years). That jacket sure looks great, but I could never justify 700$ for it...


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> Looks pretty legit............................... now i just have to find $700.


Spyder has been around for at least 25-30 years and they are legit...they make top-of-the-line gear. That said, you can find comparable stuff for much cheaper. Plus, Spyder is much more ski oriented, style-wise. Just my opinion.

Either way, that's a nice jacket that is full of tech.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont think that you really need this. This is for people who go posing around in elite ski resorts around Europe. They wear this instead of their fur coats when they want to have a drink on the slopes.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

pailhead said:


> I dont think that you really need this. This is for people who go posing around in elite ski resorts around Europe. They wear this instead of their fur coats when they want to have a drink on the slopes.


I have to agree with you there...in fact, I was just in Garmisch over the holiday break and saw numerous occurrences of this. There was a group that sat at the D9 restaurant for several hours drinking wine - all while there was a foot of pow all over the mountain.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Spyder has been around some 30 years and they make great stuff. I have a couple pair of Spyder pants that I really like and my wife has a Spyder jacket that she really likes. They've been mostly skiwear but they've been branching out towards boarding gear lately. You can find jackets in their line that cost less than $700, yet they still function great.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

The resort I am working at this winter issues Spyder outerwear. I've been impressed with the quality and functionality so far.


----------

